
13.3 inch Android e-reader - chrsw
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/13-3-inch-android-e-reader#/
======
csydas
I appreciate the enthusiasm, but I feel like this product is being stretched
in too many different directions and the price feels the punishment.

$700 is a lot to ask upfront for a lot of users compared to other tablets and
the purpose, the extended screen for technical documents, manga, etc, is too
high to justify, especially given that many documents do have dynamic display
based on the screen resolution used.

Particularly, the whiteboard function feels like it's pulling in the wrong
direction for the intended purpose of eInk, and the visual lag between pen
movement and the on-screen drawing is pretty noticable. I am not an artist by
any means, but when using shared whiteboard apps online with m+k, I have
enough trouble with relatively simple diagrams.

It just seems to me that a lot of times eReaders are meant to occupy an
appliance like state and that a lot of portability is lost with this device,
or could be replicated with minor inconvenience on other devices.

Best of luck to them, but I do wonder if it's just too niche of an item or too
early given the costs of production.

------
kozak
I would love to have an ebook read whose screen size would be precisely equal
to the A5 paper size (with exactly the same aspect ratio, so that I can either
scale an A4 page to fit, or view exactly a half of the A4 page).

